

They’ve Converted, Now What? 3 Ways to Keep New Customers Coming Back - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/email-marketing/new-customers

======
ronsela
You got people to sign up and even buy something. But they haven’t been back
in a while. What’s the problem?The fact is, 80% of your future revenue will
come from 20% of your current customers. That means most of your new customers
won’t be coming back and there are many reasons why.

